# Kassie Marie Fournier / CottonFluffWolf / WolfBitch / SuperHustle



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

_well earlier today when we were fooling around i decided it was fuck time. i gave him the ass up signal and he came right on over and mounted me. it was a miss tho he didn't hit my pussy. then we tried again. and again. and again and again and again. and you get the point. he's mounting me fine but for whatever reason his dick is not coming out of his sheath. i've never had this problem before with a dog so i have no idea what's up with. i gave up after like 20 tries of him missing (the scratches on my back are horrible  ) and decided to give him a handjob instead and still his dick would not come out of his sheath. i felt his knot getting bigger and he humped my hand like hell but just his dick wont come out!_​




Kassie Marie Fournier is a very interesting girl. Found though her Ferzu profile, Kassie is a Furry with countless unique interests. Kassie has discussed at length on her Beastforums account her history and interest in zoophilia, expressed on an open forum her interest in necrophilia and has talked on all her social media about current and previous troubles with the law stemming from drug addiction. She also has been discussed on 4chan, there is video of her messing with her dog and plenty of nudes scattered about. In short, it is shed princess with more drugs, some fur and dogfuckery.





*Puppy Love*
She has been quite active on beastforums and discusses her dogfucking at length, looking for dates on the site, even giving advice to other zoophiles to put it in their tinder profiles to solicit attention from other zoos. On the site she explains in a thread that she is basically "dog exclusive", except for a relationship she had with an older man. In this thread she explains that she's been in and out of mental hospitals for the past few years and that he has outted her as a zoophile to her friends and family. Her dog is neutered; however, she is able to get her dog hard and perform with him. If you decide to go through her posts on beastforum, keep in mind she is 23 now, so she was about 17-18 when she was making some of these posts.
*


Spoiler: NSFW








*
In addition to wanting to bang dogs, she's also into gross smells and things of that sort. This is to the point where she likes bad body odor and being smothered by sweaty balls. She is into older hairy guys who smell bad and that enjoy being fucked by a dog.





She also has a fetish for necrophilia. She solicits responses on craigslist about this fetish.




She hints to "daddy issues" on Ferzu; however, she goes into greater detail about what they are on her beastforums account.
*


*
lol
*



Drugs and Jail*

Kassie has had a problem with heroin and is currently taking a whole sloo of pills. In a post on beastforums Kassie intimated that she was having withdrawals and vomiting because of withdrawal. She clearly is someone with a great deal of problems. She is currently on a felony probation and describes herself as a violent felon. It isn't known yet what the felony was.


Spoiler



*













*



*Art
*
She is also on furaffinity. Below is some of her art.










So that's Kassie.
*
Profiles/Usernames*
https://voterrecords.com/voter/23464701/kassie-fournier
https://www.ferzu.com/Member/Details/wolfbitch
https://www.beastforum.com/index.php?s=75b8310b0ab61fee8ac79df76c4810a1&showuser=1224556
http://archive.md/Dix7X
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/peepshow-wolf
email - superhustle@outlook.com
kik - cottonfluffwolf
snapchat - wolf4cummies
telegram - chubbywolf69


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 19, 2017)

She's pretty, so this leaves me wondering why she needs dogs to get off, but using the occams razor, simplest answer is that shes literally insane and gross.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 19, 2017)

So she likes gross smelly old men and fucking dogs.  Someone needs to hook her up with @Thomas Jay Wasserberg


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 19, 2017)

It's the start of 2017 and there are already TWO dogfucking lolcows, this girl and that loveshy Turk guy (not counting @Thomas Jay Wasserberg he fessed up on December).

Goddamn this is a good year.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)

Spoiler: more nsfw


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking dogs is knot a good idea.

she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


----------



## Cypheras (Jan 19, 2017)

Born: January 1, 1994
2142 2Nd St, Bay City, MI 48708


----------



## Say no 2 hugs (Jan 19, 2017)

I get the terryberry comparison but this chick surpasses Julie in every possible way and then some. This will be interesting. It's already interesting. It's already terrifying. I can't wait.


----------



## NoStinkingBadges (Jan 19, 2017)

Christ alive, the places we've gone since Chris make his misadventures comparatively tame.


----------



## kcbbq (Jan 19, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> fucking dogs is knot a good idea.
> 
> she's clearly a little barking to be such a furryious deviant.


OK boobs at least.  Improvement over the tranny weirdness.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jan 19, 2017)

That poor dog


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178574


i'm not sure what's up with his dick either, everything seems totally normal here, not sure where the problem is


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2017)

If anyone knows how to use Tinder and all that, look for her in Saginaw, Michigan. She is 23.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 19, 2017)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 178554
> View attachment 178555
> View attachment 178556
> 
> ...


The face of islamic content personified.


----------



## RWS Watcher (Jan 19, 2017)

What is it with dogfuckers being so brazen about fucking dogs? Jonathan Niehaus wrote albums of songs that was centered on his desire to fuck a dog. Turkish Marj bragged about being cucked out of fucking a dog carcass. And this chick bragged about fucking a dog and took a video of it. 

There's a pattern here. The more the fucked up fetish, the more people openly brag about it. In this case, it's zoophilia


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 19, 2017)

You know, son, back in my day, people just shot up Chinese horse piss and pretended to be the opposite sex until we killed them and threw them in a dumpster. You kids and this dog fucking..


----------

